# Any way to refurbish a mod's screen plastic? Where can I buy a suitable vinyl wrap?



## KingSize (8/10/16)

Hi all

Is there any easy way to restore a Evic vtc mini's outer screen if it's all scratched up with lots of little scratches?

And does anyone know of a thin enough vinyl wrap (preferably carbon fibre) that i could wrap the mod with?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## boxerulez (8/10/16)

Headlight polishing kit should work on the screeb lens.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (8/10/16)

KingSize said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there any easy way to restore a Evic vtc mini's outer screen if it's all scratched up with lots of little scratches?
> 
> ...


didnt try on a mod yet but done small scratches in my iphone screen and big scratches on ipod or the case of a computer with brillo , that liquid used to polish silver etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/10/16)

Try using "Mr Min", spray a little on your finger and use the finger to rub the screen, repeat until all scratches are gone. 





I've used this method to restore the small LCD screens on Logitech G15 keyboards that were scratched to sh1t.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (8/10/16)

Slow and steady wins the race. Small circles with a qtip. Wait till it dries out then rub off with a sif cloth. Use it to polish almost everything. Just keep doing it over and over until your happy but dont press too hard or it will damage plastic.



Edit: saw now the name isnt in the pic its sonax from builders auto section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (8/10/16)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/10/16)

KingSize said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there any easy way to restore a Evic vtc mini's outer screen if it's all scratched up with lots of little scratches?
> 
> ...


Most of the metal type polishes leave fine scratches, best to try it on an old cd to see if its suitable.
Meguiar's Plastx used for headlights worked for me, from Builders Warehouse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/16)

Hi @KingSize . Regarding carbon fibre vinyl wrap. I bought some from Midas to wrap my RX200. Works fine and stays stuck.. Can't remember the price but it was fairly cheap.. You get a 1500X500mm sheet so you will be able to wrap mods well into your retirement. I would offer to give you some but I am in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KingSize (8/10/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @KingSize . Regarding carbon fibre vinyl wrap. I bought some from Midas to wrap my RX200. Works fine and stays stuck.. Can't remember the price but it was fairly cheap.. You get a 1500X500mm sheet so you will be able to wrap mods well into your retirement. I would offer to give you some but I am in Cape Town.



Thanks a million bro

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/10/16)

@KingSize just remembered I got some matt black vinyl wrap from Maizey's (sign writers supplies mostly vinyl and perspex) cost about R26 for 1,25m x 1m.
They have a monster range of colors from neon to metallic, dunno about CF wrap though.

I wrapped my Suzuki Swift's rear pillars 3 years ago and it still looks good.


----------



## KingSize (8/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> @KingSize just remembered I got some matt black vinyl wrap from Maizey's (sign writers supplies mostly vinyl and perspex) cost about R26 for 1,25m x 1m.
> They have a monster range of colors from neon to metallic, dunno about CF wrap though.
> 
> I wrapped my Suzuki Swift's rear pillars 3 years ago and it still looks good.
> View attachment 70856


Cool where are they based?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/10/16)

KingSize said:


> Cool where are they based?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


http://www.maizey.co.za/branch-details/gauteng-regional-offices/

*PRETORIA WEST – Head Office:*
PO Box 19502
Pretoria West, 0117
18 Maltzan Street
Pretoria West

Tel: +27 (0)12 352-2000
Fax: +27 (0)12 327-1994
pretoria@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00

*ROODEPOORT*:
PO Box 1700,
Florida, 1710
216 Winze Drive,
Stormill Ext 4, Roodepoort

Tel: +27 (0)11 672-0872
Fax: +27 (0)11 672-0930
florida@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00

*VEREENIGING:*
PO Box 263115
Three Rivers, 1935
19 Liberty Industrial Park, Houtkop Rd
Duncanville, Vereeniging

Tel: +27 (0)16 427-5025
Fax: +27 (0)16 427-5061
vereeniging@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Thursday: 08h00 – 17h00
Friday: 07h30 – 16h30

*PRETORIA EAST*
PO Box 19502
Pretoria West, 0117
Cnr Stormvoel and 8th Street
Jan Niemand Park

Tel: +27 (0)12 800-8300
Fax: +27 (0)12 800-3662
peast@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00

*ROBERTSHAM:*
PO Box 261106
Excom, 2023
37 Kindon Road, Robertsham
Johannesburg

Tel: +27 (0)11 680 2599
Fax: +27 (0)11 680 5061
robertsham@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00

*GERMISTON:*
PO Box 14565
Wadeville, 1422
100 Dekema Road
Wadeville, Germiston

Tel: +27 (0)11 842-2600
Fax: +27 (0)11 865-5030
wadeville@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00

*EDENVALE:*
PO Box 1617
Edenvale, 1610
31 Angus Crescent,
Longmeadow Business Estate East, Modderfontein

Tel: +27 (0)11 879 0000
Fax: +27 (0)11 608 2080
longmeadow@maizey.co.za

Office hours:
Monday – Friday: 08h00 – 17h00
http://www.maizey.co.za/branch-details/gauteng-regional-offices/


----------



## KingSize (8/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> http://www.maizey.co.za/branch-details/gauteng-regional-offices/
> *PRETORIA WEST – Head Office:*
> PO Box 19502
> Pretoria West, 0117
> ...


Champion! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

